# 1&1 verarscht dreist no words.



## Edgecution (22. Februar 2015)

siehe neusten Beitrag



Guten Abend.

Wie der Titel sagt, ich bin sehr verzweifelt, was meinem Festnetz-Telefon, Internetvertrag angeht.
Vor knapp 6 Monaten bin ich von der telekom zu 1&1 gewechselt, dank des günstigereren Preises.

Allerdings habe ich nur Probleme mit diesem Anbieter, Internet ist gut (6k bestellt 5.5k kommen an) aber telefon zum verzweifeln. Anrufe brechen ab, kommen teilweise nicht an, es rauscht wie Sau. telefonieren ist einfach nicht drin. Habe schon 4, 5x angerufen bei 1&1. habe schon neuen router bekommen, etliche Einstellungen vorgenommen, neue Kabel bekommen aber keine Besserung. Fritzfon gekauft - geht auch nicht.

Jedenfalls will ich nun wieder zur Telekom zurück und wollte mal fragen wie man das am besten anstellt. Die FESTNETZNUMMER darf auf jeden Fall nicht verloren gehen, das ist die Hauptsache. Damals hat 1&1 für mich ja alles gemacht aber wie läuft es nun ab?

Wäre über sinnvolle Ratschläge dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## K3n$! (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aus laufendem 1&1 Vertrag zur Telekom (Internet & Telefon)*

Hast du einen Vertrag ohne MVLZ? Wenn nein, dann musst du noch 18 Monate warten. Es sei denn,
du kommst über ein Sonderkündigungsrecht raus. 
Aber vielleicht musst du das ja nicht und wir können das Problem so lösen. 
Poste doch bitte mal ein paar Screenshots von der Fritzbox Oberfläche. Speziell interessieren uns 
die Reiter unter DSL Informationen (Übersicht, DSL, Spektrum).

Und dann wäre es sicherlich nicht verkehrt, wenn du kurz deine aktuelle Verkabelung beschreiben könntest.


----------



## XeT (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aus laufendem 1&1 Vertrag zur Telekom (Internet & Telefon)*

Denke auch das am Router liegt. Die Telefonleitung ist ja noch immer die selbe. Aber wenn alles nicht hilft, sollte eine außerordentliche Kündigung klappen. Wenn der Vertrag nicht erbracht werden kann ist es eieinseitig.


----------



## yingtao (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aus laufendem 1&1 Vertrag zur Telekom (Internet & Telefon)*

Wenn das mit dem Telefonieren nicht klappt erfüllt 1&1 seinen Teil des Vertrags nicht wodurch der Vertrag nicht mehr gültig ist. Nichterfüllung ist aber erst dann, wenn 1&1 nicht mehr versucht den Fehler zu beheben. Eine außerordentliche Kündigung ist also das letzte was geht. Vorher würde ich mal gucken ob wirklich alles richtig eingestellt ist. Die Leitungen gehören in der Regel der Telekom und dein Problem hört sich auch eher danach an das irgendwas falsch eingestellt ist oder ein Teil der Kette kaputt ist. Ich hatte sehr ähnliche Probleme (Telefonate kamen nicht an und brachen einfach ab, Internet ging ab und an nicht) und Schuld war der Splitter. Wie der Techniker von der Telekom sagte ist das ein 40 Cent Artikel und geht gerne nach so 2 Jahren kaputt um dem Kunden dann einen neuen Router anzudrehen. Alternativ einfach zur Telekom gehen und denen einfach sagen das du zurück wechseln willst aber aktuell einen Vertrag bei 1&1 hast. Die wollen dann eine Kopie des Vertrags, eine eingeschränkte Vollmacht und gucken dann was die machen können (man muss den neuen Vertrag bei der Telekom aber schon unterschreiben, hat aber ein Sonderkündigungsrecht).


----------



## Stalker112 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aus laufendem 1&1 Vertrag zur Telekom (Internet & Telefon)*

Also ich würde 1 und 1 erstmal schriftlich informieren dass du mit der Leistung nicht zufrieden bist.
Du solltest denen ein Ultimatum setzen (von ca 4  Wochen) bis wohin du eine funktionierende Lösung bei dir zuhause haben willst, wie es auch vertraglich geregelt ist.
Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, drohst du mit der Sonderkündigung aufgrund nichterbrachter Leistung.
Im Normalfall sollten die dir dann einen Techniker anbieten. Die wollen ja schließlich keinen Kunden verlieren.


----------



## Edgecution (30. März 2015)

*AW: Aus laufendem 1&1 Vertrag zur Telekom (Internet & Telefon)*

Hallo,
ich bin es mal wieder.
Also nach 6 wochen hat sich immer noch nichts an der Situation geändert. (trotz neuem router) Ich habe 4x seitdem wieder angerufen. 1x wurde ich an die Technik weitergeleitet, die mich zurückrufen wollte. Stattdessen kam ne Email mit der bandbreite die ich max. bekommen kann (1.152kbps). Das war erstmal nicht das weshalb ich angerufen hatte (sondern wegen der Telefonstörung) und zweitens bekomme ich schon immer 5500kbps...
Nach einer weiteren Email haben die mir heute, als ich auf der arbeit war, die Leitung auf 2200kbps (also -3mbit)  "optimiert" gedrosselt aber das Problem besteht weiterhin. jetzt kann ich nichtmal mehr twitch etc. gucken.
Komisch. Techniker wurde in der Mail auch abgeleht, ich wäre selbst für meine Hardware und Verkabelung verantwortlich, daraufhin musste ich mich schon zusammenreissen um sachlich zu bleiben.
Jedenfalls habe ich nun mit Kündigung gedroht.

Und wollte nun wissen, wie ich am besten zur Telekom wechsle ohne Downtime zu haben, (Festnetz ist bei uns sehr wichtig) und die Rufnummer nicht zu verlieren. DSL kann ich ein paar Tage verzichten wenns sein muss aber Telefon muss klappen.

rufe ich bei der telekom an oder macht 1&1 das (denke eher nicht ^^) Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Grüße


----------



## mrfloppy (30. März 2015)

*AW: Aus laufendem 1&1 Vertrag zur Telekom (Internet & Telefon)*

1&1 wird sich hüten da anzurufen. Das musst du schon selber machen. Dafür solltest aber ne Bestätigung für die Kündigung haben


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Aus laufendem 1&1 Vertrag zur Telekom (Internet & Telefon)*

Du kannst zwar die Telekom beauftragen eine Portierung zu starten und auch für dich zu kündigen.
Die Laufzeit selber können sie aber nicht beeinflussen. 
Heißt im Klartext es müsste erst einmal das mit 1&1 geklärt werden.


----------



## Edgecution (31. März 2015)

*AW: Aus laufendem 1&1 Vertrag zur Telekom (Internet & Telefon)*

Hä die sind doch total behämmert, als Antwort auf meine Email nach Kündigung kommt jetzt wieder: 
Bei der Überprüfung Ihres DSL-Anschlusses haben wir festgestellt, dass die technischen Gegebenheiten die maximal verfügbare DSL-Geschwindigkeit (Bandbreite) auf
- Downstream: 2.304 kBit/s
- Upstream: 448 kBit/s
eingrenzen. balblabla kann variieren usw. standart Rest.

Das war nie Teil des Inhalts von der Email. Davon ab auf einmal ist es das doppelte von dem was in der ersten Mail stand? Gestern ging noch 5.500kbs (auch download von 550kb), dann gegen Mittag drosseln die das zugunsten des Telefons und schreiben nun sowas.

Am liebsten würde ich denen eine reinhauen was haben die mich schon Zeit, Nerven und Aufwand gekostet.
Da wird jetzt gekündigt muss nur noch mal nachfragen wie am besten.


----------



## Edgecution (14. April 2015)

*AW: Aus laufendem 1&1 Vertrag zur Telekom (Internet & Telefon)*

Kurzes Update. Jetzt scheinen die völlig den Verstand verloren zu haben.
Also das telefon habe ich inzwischen zum laufen gebracht. Über DECT mit ein paar Kniffe, jetzt funktioniert es jedenfalls im Erdgeschoss.

Aber auf einmal drosseln die meine 5,5mbit Leitung auf 2,3mbit?  Steht genau im Protokoll das die sich um 8 Uhr (vor 2 Wochen) eingeloggt haben und wohl was verstellt haben müssen. 4 Mails geschrieben 1x angerufen seitdem. Mehr wäre angeblich nicht möglich? Und dann darf er das am Telefon nicht wieder zurückstellen? Er sagte er kann aber er darf nicht? Dann wollte er es sogar noch auf 1mbit drosseln und stellte es so hin, dass sie mir schon einen gefallen tuen würden und mit 2mbit geben, obwohl nur 1mbit möglich wäre? Hallo ich hatte 5,5mbit über 6 Monate verdammt. Stand auf fritz.box und hatte Downloadspeed von 550kbit. Wie kann dann nur 1 mbit möglich sein??? 
Nichtmal twitch kann ich nun gescheit gucken. immerhin wieder YT videos auf 360p.
Ich bin hier so am ausrasten. Wenn es nicht geht ok, aber die verarschen mich doch hier von vorne bis hinten. Erst ist das Telefon 6 Monate kaputt, sie weigern sich einen Technicker zu schicken. Dann läuft es endlich (zig zusatzkosten) dann drosseln die mir das Internet ab.
Ich bin kurz davor meinen Anwanlt einzuschalten. Hab auch schon überlegt da einfach vorbeizufahren auch wenns je 3std. sind. Ich könnt den Laden abfackeln


----------



## freezy94 (15. April 2015)

Schau erst einmal in deinen Vertrag ob dort bereits angegeben ist das sie nachträglich die Raten drosseln können (u.a. nette Zeilen wie "mit bis zu...").

Außerdem kann es immer mal vorkommen das an einem Knotenpunkt (z.B. Verteiler für dein/e Dorf/Stadt/Stadtteil ein Problem besteht wodurch es bei der vollen Ausnutzung des Down- und/oder Uploadspeed zu unvorhergesehenen Abstürzen kommen kann - dann sind sie berechtigt die Rate auf ein stabiles Level zu reduzieren - das wird aber früher oder später behoben (vertraglich meist geregelt wie 1-3 Monate oder gar 1-6 Monate...).

Auch hier ist der Vertrag (ggf. sogar die AGBs) die Grundlage(n) die du unterschrieben und somit eingewilligt hast - da musst du dich dann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht beschweren (ich weiß das es bei 1&1 aufgeführt ist).


----------



## OutOfMemory (17. April 2015)

Die dürfen jederzeit drosseln wie Sie es möchten. Es gibt in keinem Vertrag eine fest zugesagte Bandbreite. Begründen können die es auch leicht. Es gibt ja durchaus die Fälle wo Kunden eine 16.000er Leitung habe nund nur 1000 ankommen. Persönlich halte ich von 1und1 gar nichts, in allen Bereichen. Wer solche Erfahrungen gemacht hat und bei 1und1 bleibt ist es leider selbst schuld. Es hat seinen Grund warum die so günstig sind. Ich kann nur jedem persönlich davon abraten. Die paar Euro die man spart verursachen nur Ärger. Support, kann man von denen nicht erwarten. Grundsätzlich klingt das Problem aber eher so als wenn es bei dir liegt und nicht an der Leitung selbst wie du es schon gesagt hattest. Dafür ist 1und1 auch nicht wirklich verantwortlich. Bei der Telekom gäbe es aber zumindest die Möglichkeit das sich ein Techniker das anschaut und ggf. kostenpflichtig behebt.


----------



## nimbo123 (18. April 2015)

Das ganze Problem liegt vermutlich an dem dusseligen VOIP, also dass die Telefone über die Datenleitung realisiert werden.
Aber was will man da machen. Kündigen und einen neuen Anbieter suchen, der noch echte ISDN Anschlüsse verwendet (versatel) ?


----------



## Revolution (19. April 2015)

> Schau erst einmal in deinen Vertrag ob dort bereits angegeben ist das  sie nachträglich die Raten drosseln können (u.a. nette Zeilen wie "mit  bis zu...").





> Die dürfen jederzeit drosseln wie Sie es möchten. Es gibt in keinem  Vertrag eine fest zugesagte Bandbreite. Begründen können die es auch  leicht. Es gibt ja durchaus die Fälle wo Kunden eine 16.000er Leitung  habe nund nur 1000 ankommen.



Stimmt so nicht
Zu langsames DSL erlaubt außerordentliche Kündigung: Amtsgericht München gibt Kunden Recht


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. April 2015)

*AW: 1&amp;amp;amp;1 verarscht dreist no words.*



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Die dürfen jederzeit drosseln wie Sie es möchten. Es gibt in keinem Vertrag eine fest zugesagte Bandbreite. Begründen können die es auch leicht. Es gibt ja durchaus die Fälle wo Kunden eine 16.000er Leitung habe nund nur 1000 ankommen. Persönlich halte ich von 1und1 gar nichts, in allen Bereichen. Wer solche Erfahrungen gemacht hat und bei 1und1 bleibt ist es leider selbst schuld. Es hat seinen Grund warum die so günstig sind. Ich kann nur jedem persönlich davon abraten. Die paar Euro die man spart verursachen nur Ärger. Support, kann man von denen nicht erwarten. Grundsätzlich klingt das Problem aber eher so als wenn es bei dir liegt und nicht an der Leitung selbst wie du es schon gesagt hattest. Dafür ist 1und1 auch nicht wirklich verantwortlich. Bei der Telekom gäbe es aber zumindest die Möglichkeit das sich ein Techniker das anschaut und ggf. kostenpflichtig behebt.


Vorher kann dir aber zugesagt werden was nu davon ankommen sollte und daran muss man sich dann auch halten. Nicht umsonst sind z.b. bei der Telekom Geschwindigkeiten genau aufgeführt und tabellarisch so spezifiziert was der Kd. bei zugesagte Geschwindigkeit erwarten kann.

Siehe hier: 
http://www.telekom.de/dlp/agb/pdf/42612.pdf

Daher ist deine Aussage falsch, wenn du behauptest, das sie generell jederzeit drosseln können wie sie lustig sind und zugesagte Größen nicht spezifiziert werden. 

Hier geht es nicht darum das der Kd. bei einem Bis zu 16.000 Vertrag bloß 1000 bekommt. Sondern darum was ihm zugesagt wurde. ^^


----------



## pedi (21. April 2015)

war der ganze ärger jetzt die paar euro wert, die 1&1 billiger ist?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (22. April 2015)

Ich bin seit Jahren 1&1-Kunde und hatte bisher kaum Probleme. Und wenn wurde mir schnell und nett geholfen. Das einzige was ich einmal 1&1 vorwerfen kann, dass man nicht immer sofort einen wirklich kompetenten Ansprechpartner bekommt. Aber dann hat es schnell und problemlos geklappt. 
Ich denke dies kann bei jedem anderen Support auch passieren.
Und der Grund warum ich zu 1&1 bin, ist, dass lt. Telekom bei mir kein DSL-Anschluss verfügbar ist. Aber kaum war der 1&1-Anschluss geschaltet wurde mir von der Telekom ein Wechsel Angebot unterbreitet. Man sieht also, dass es bei jedem Anbieter Probleme geben kann.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. April 2015)

Das sowieso.


----------



## DarkWing13 (28. April 2015)

Wer mehr, je nach Kunde, verarscht sei mal dahingestellt, aber ich bin seit 7 Jahren 1&1 Kunde und recht zufrieden bisher.

Rein von der "Verarsche" habe ich gerade bei den Lila-Tlern schon einiges erlebt...

Ein paar Beispiele: 

Nach dem Wechsel von Lila zu 1&1 rief mich eine nette Dame an, und meinte ich könnte meine alte Mail-Adresse bei den Lila-Riesen weiter nutzen. Dumm wie man damals noch war, sagte ich zu, und war schwubs wieder Kunde. Konnte glücklerweise innerhalb der 2 Wochen Frist noch kündigen.

Eines Tages stand ein weiß-lila Hemd vor der Tür, und wollte mir einen Vertrag aufschwatzen, da ich ja unmöglich bei 1&1 die vollen 16K haben könnte. Das ginge rein technisch schon nicht!

Ein paar Monate später wieder ein weiß-lila Hemd vor der Tür, diesmal wegen Highspeed Internetausbau in meiner Gegend. Ich solle doch mal schnell Unterschreiben, denn wenn genug Leute dies tun würden, dann käme der Ausbau auch ganz schnell. Dass mit der Unterschrift gleichzeitig ein Vertrag geschlossen wird, unabhängig davon, ob oder wann der Ausbau kommt, erfuhr ich erst nach mehrmaligen nachhaken!
Wie die Geschichte ausging, kann man sich vorstellen...

So long,...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. April 2015)

*AW: 1&amp;amp;amp;1 verarscht dreist no words.*

Magenta und nicht lila.  

Du weißt aber schon das die Vertreter nicht direkt von der Telekom kommen bzw. dort angestellt sind?
Genauso auch wie die Stände die man ab und zu in Elektro Fachhandel und dergleichen sieht. 

Die T-Shops sind nicht ohne Grund da.


----------



## cerbero (30. April 2015)

@TE: Hast du SCHRIFTLICH eine Frist gesetzt die Probleme mit deiner Telefonleitung zu beheben?

Und Just for Fun: Frag beim nächsten Gespräch mit 1&1 mal deine gesammelten Daten ab (Vertragsbeginn&Dauer) - Vielleicht hast du dir unbemerkt inzwischen schon wieder einen neuen mit anderen Internetgeschwindigkeiten


----------



## shadie (30. April 2015)

*AW: Aus laufendem 1&1 Vertrag zur Telekom (Internet & Telefon)*



Edgecution schrieb:


> Steht genau im Protokoll das die sich um 8 Uhr (vor 2 Wochen) eingeloggt haben und wohl was verstellt haben müssen.



Da würde ich gerne mal drauf eingehen.

Wo siehst du dass sich wer bei was eingeloggt hat?

1&1 bei deinem 1&1 Homeserver (Fritzbox) ?

Denn wenn das so ist weiß ich was die eingestellt haben und das kannst du ohne Probleme umstellen.

Geh mal in die Oberfläche der Fritzbox, dann Internet , dann Störsicherheit.
Wurden hier die Werte auf Max Stabilität gesetzt?
Denn wenn ja, das kostet massivst Performance und verschlechtert down/uploade

Bzgl. 1&1, ohne Worte, war selbst 1 Jahr Kunde und total unzufrieden, 16000 gebucht, 5000 bekommen später nur noch 4000.
jetzt gewechsel, 15 € im Monat kostets mehr, dafür 50000 gebucht, 64000 bekomme ich.

Ziehe jetzt um, kann den Vertrag der HSE nicht mit nehmen und muss wieder zur Telekom  ich will nicht! obwohl es günstiger ist


----------



## OutOfMemory (30. April 2015)

*AW: 1&amp;amp;amp;1 verarscht dreist no words.*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Vorher kann dir aber zugesagt werden was nu davon ankommen sollte und daran muss man sich dann auch halten. Nicht umsonst sind z.b. bei der Telekom Geschwindigkeiten genau aufgeführt und tabellarisch so spezifiziert was der Kd. bei zugesagte Geschwindigkeit erwarten kann.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> http://www.telekom.de/dlp/agb/pdf/42612.pdf
> ...



Du solltest mal lesen was du selbst postest. Über der Tabelle steht das es unmöglich ist eine Bandbreite zuzusagen. Kein Anbieter gibt dir eine feste Zusage. Am Telefon wird schon manchmal ein Richtwert gesagt. Das macht aber auch nicht jeder und hat keinerlei Wert. Die Tabelle zeigt nur die Bandbreitenkorridiere auf in dem das ganze unterteilt ist. Mein Beispiel mit den 1000 war auch reine Übertreibung. Und Sie dürfen jederzeit drosseln. Sofern die Infrastuktur nicht mehr hergibt, haben Sie keine andere Wahl. Ein stabiles Signal ist dem Provider wichtiger als eine hohe Bandbreite.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. April 2015)

*AW: 1&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;1 verarscht dreist no words.*



OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Du solltest mal lesen was du selbst postest. Über der Tabelle steht das es unmöglich ist eine Bandbreite zuzusagen. Kein Anbieter gibt dir eine feste Zusage. Am Telefon wird schon manchmal ein Richtwert gesagt. Das macht aber auch nicht jeder und hat keinerlei Wert. Die Tabelle zeigt nur die Bandbreitenkorridiere auf in dem das ganze unterteilt ist. Mein Beispiel mit den 1000 war auch reine Übertreibung. Und Sie dürfen jederzeit drosseln. Sofern die Infrastuktur nicht mehr hergibt, haben Sie keine andere Wahl. Ein stabiles Signal ist dem Provider wichtiger als eine hohe Bandbreite.


Entweder verstehst du meine Aussage nicht oder ich bilde mir jetzt einfach bloß  ein, das du quasi zumindest vereinzelt das grad wiederholst, was ich dazu schon gepostet habe. O.o
Dir, sowie aber auch mir ist klar, das keine feste Einheitsgröße spezifiziert werden kann. Trotzdem kann man sich auf einen vom Anbieter zugesagten Spektrum von min - max. berufen. 
(Daher doch auch extra mein link zu den AGBs)

Oder willst du mir jetzt aller Ernstes sagen, das beispielsweise bei einer zugesagten festen VDSL Leitung von 50.000 inkl. der zu erwartene Spektrumgröße, bloß meinetwegen überwiegend 10.000 ankommen und das auch noch in Ordnung sei? O.o

Falls der von dir genannte Punkt tatsächlich über einen längeren Zeitraum von Nöten wäre, sehe ich da einen konkreten Grund zur außerordentlichen Kündigung, aufgrund nicht erbrachte, vertraglich festgesetzte Leistung bzw. zumindest im VDSL Fall einer Preisminderung bzw. eines sofortigen Tarif Wechsels. 

Ich weiß was du meinst bzw worauf du hinaus willst. Trotzdem darf der Anbieter das nicht willkürlich machen wie ihm danach ist. Zumindest nicht gravierend bzw. nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum hinaus. 

(Glaub dazu gibt es auch nen Präzedentzfall)


----------



## Sam_Bochum (30. April 2015)

cerbero schrieb:


> Und Just for Fun: Frag beim nächsten Gespräch mit 1&1 mal deine gesammelten Daten ab (Vertragsbeginn&Dauer)



Wofür? 
Jeder 1und1 Kunde hat ein Online Kundencenter in dem er alle Vertragsdaten, Rechnungen, Anfragen und sonstiges was den Vertrag angeht einsehen und sogar regeln kann.


Die ganzen Erfahrungen von wegen ich habe einen Vertrag über 16mbit abgeschlossen und nur 6,5,4 mbit bekommen ist Technisch nicht möglich.
Sollten weniger als 50% der beworbenen Leistung dauerhaft zur Verfügung stehen ist nur ein Tarif mit der nächst kleineren Bandbreite möglich, ausser
man vereinbart Sonderkonditionen.

Hier die Garantie von 1und1 1&1 Hilfe Center - Die 1&1 Leistungs-Garantie

Ich wollte selber vor kurzem von 16mbit auf 50mbit umsteigen, ging leider nicht weil nur eine 27mbit Anbindung mit Tendenz nach unten möglich ist.
Am ende habe ich trotzdem auf 50mbit umgestellt und zahle wegen der geringeren Bandbreite 5,- Euro weniger pro Monat.


Zuletzt noch ein Tipp.
Das Internet ist kein Rechtsfreier raum und dieses Forum ist frei zugänglich. 
Ich wäre sehr vorsichtig was ich so als "Fakten" verkaufe, wäre nicht das erste mal 
das jemand Post bekommt...


----------



## OutOfMemory (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 1&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;1 verarscht dreist no words.*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Entweder verstehst du meine Aussage nicht oder ich bilde mir jetzt einfach bloß  ein, das du quasi zumindest vereinzelt das grad wiederholst, was ich dazu schon gepostet habe. O.o
> Dir, sowie aber auch mir ist klar, das keine feste Einheitsgröße spezifiziert werden kann. Trotzdem kann man sich auf einen vom Anbieter zugesagten Spektrum von min - max. berufen.
> (Daher doch auch extra mein link zu den AGBs)
> 
> ...



Das wollte ich damit auch nie sagen. Meine Aussage war ja nur "die dürfen jederzeit drosseln". Ich füge jetzt hinzu "wenn Sie müssen". Das ist ja genau das was im Vertrag steht. Wenn man jetzt dauerhaft nur 10% von der "bis zu" Geschwindigkeit erhält wird wohl auch jedes Gericht entscheiden das hier etwas nicht in Ordnung ist. 

Ich habe einen DSL 16.000 Vertrag. War bei NetAachen, 13.000 kamen an. Bin zur Telekom gewechselt, da waren es nur noch 12.000. Dann gab es hier und da mal Probleme, und die haben auf 11.000 gedrosselt. Das schwankt mittlerweile immer zwischen 9000-11.000. Natürlich könnte ich da jetzt ärger machen, aber meine Chancen das da etwas passiert liegen bei 0%.

Leider sind wir da als Endverbraucher wieder die deppen.


----------



## Berliner2011 (2. Mai 2015)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Wer mehr, je nach Kunde, verarscht sei mal dahingestellt, aber ich bin seit 7 Jahren 1&1 Kunde und recht zufrieden bisher.



Seh ich auch so. 
1&1 ist wirklich Spitze in allen Belangen.  24 Stunden Hotline, Kommen einem ausnahmslos immer entgegen. 
Ich habe mitterweile alles bei denen, Festnetz, DSl (5800/6000), Mobilfunk, Server und Mail. 
Preise sind auch günstig.


----------

